# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Corsica Ferries - Sardinia Ferries

## Leo

01.01.10 στο Vado, Ligure..... μια όρφη βαπόρα.
Corsica Victoria, για τους νοσταλγούς της!
SANY0026victoria.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Φανταστείτε ότι κάπιοι ειχαν πίσει τον Σπανό να μήν φέρει αυτό στην Ελλάδα γιατι λέγαν δέν θα έμπαινε στα μικρά λιμάνια μας... Γνωστός μαγκας καπετάνιος του έλεγε ότι ήταν ότι καλύτερο αλλα είπαμε εδώ ακούγωνται οι ψόφιες φωνές...
Μιλάμε για εσωτερικούς χώρους κρουαζιεροπλοίου με καμπίνες που διέθεταν και jakuzi

----------

